# Best hotels around the world



## piziey85 (Jan 8, 2009)

Songjiang Hotel at china can fight al-burj hotel at dubai? :cheers:

The Songjiang Hotel will be a five-star resort hotel set within a beautiful water-filled quarry close to Shanghai in China, and is expected to be completed by May,2009.:banana:

inspiration from the quarry setting itself, adopting the image of a green hill cascading down the natural rock face as a series of terraced landscaped hanging gardens. In the centre, we have created a transparentglass ‘waterfall’ from a central vertical circulation atrium connectingthe quarry base with the ground level. This replicates the natural waterfalls on the existing quarry face

more info you all can read at http://architecture-info.co.cc/?p=50


----------



## STIB (Dec 9, 2008)

piziey85 said:


> ...inspiration from the quarry setting itself, adopting the image of a green hill cascading down the natural rock face as a series of terraced landscaped hanging gardens. In the centre, we have created a transparentglass ‘waterfall’ from a central vertical circulation atrium connectingthe quarry base with the ground level. This replicates the natural waterfalls on the existing quarry face...


Sounds very nice and beautiful, but this is not a guarantee that the new hotel will be the "_the *Best* Hotel In The World_"!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

For me it is Grande Bretagne in Athens.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Probably some very small 15 room hotel hardly anyone has heard of before. You're just not going to get pampered, privacy, and space when you start getting into hotel with 100 rooms or more. I'm sure management would beg to differ, but I want an intimate boutique hotel when seeking luxury.


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 5, 2008)

Seeing as Songjiang is a 5 star hotel and the Burj Al Arab is a 7 star hotel, isn't it just taken for granted that the Burj is more luxurious?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Oberoi Udaivilas, Udaipur, India. 

Voted one of the best in the world several times:



> Ranked the 4th best hotel in the world - Condé Nast Traveler, USA, Readers’ Choice Awards 2008.
> Ranked the 4th best hotel in the world - Travel + Leisure, World’s Best Awards, Readers’ Poll 2008
> Ranked the 2nd best hotel in Asia - Travel + Leisure, World’s Best Awards, Readers’ Poll 2008.*
> Number 1 Hotel in the World - Travel + Leisure, 2007 Readers' Poll*
> ...


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*There is no single "BEST" hotel in the world*

First, let me say thank you for posting the wonderful information about the gorgeous new Songjiang Hotel in China. It is magnificent. Certainly it is one of very best hotels in the world. It is beautiful, elegant, and very modern.

I am NOT impressed when a hotel calls itself a "seven star" hotel. No such thing. Hotels go from 0 to 5 stars. Period. The rest is a marketing scam. Now there is a hotel in Milan, Italy calling itself a 7 star hotel. Well, next year a hotel owner is going to call his new hotel a 9 star hotel and a year after that someone is going to declare the construction of a new 12 star hotel.

There are palaces in Europe that are now limited occupancy luxury hotels ... Palaces! Palaces with 25 foot high ceilings, original master works of art, marble fireplaces, centuries-old hand carved furnishings, inlaid floors, crystal chandeliers, manicured formal gardens with statuary and fountains ... tell me, what modern hotel can compete with that? These places even include a personal staff of servants!

Some world famous legendary hotels include:
The Oriental, Bangkok
The Ritz, Paris
Raffles, Singapore
La Mamounia, Marrakesh
The Breakers, Palm Beach

There is no single "greatest" musician in the world, no "greatest" artist in the world, or "greatest" building in the world. The one you like the most is the BEST.


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

The Ritz Carlton,Jakarta...











Very big bathroom!









The BallRoom


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

phillybud said:


> There is no single "greatest" musician in the world, no "greatest" artist in the world, or "greatest" building in the world. The one you like the most is the BEST.



Agree. And the best hotel for me is a very unpopular and very uncomfortable backpackers' dormitory in Koh Phi Phi.


----------



## piziey85 (Jan 8, 2009)

wow..nice picture Marathaman,thank you.looked like 3d scene.i agree with phillybud about start rangking for the hotel.for architecture design maybe can give 5 star or more.


----------



## qymekkam (Jul 11, 2008)

the best hotel has got to be in dubai


----------



## jennifer68 (Dec 25, 2008)

*George V Paris: World's Best Hotel*
George V Paris: World's Best Hotel
Posted by Mike Gerrard Jul 7, 2007 

To be honored as the best hotel in the world, in whatever category, is a major accolade. The Four Seasons George V in Paris has been voted by readers of the Zigat Guides as the Best Large Hotel in the World, and I'm not about to disagree. I haven't stayed in every large hotel in the world, but I've stayed in a few and dined in some others, *and can safely say that the Four Seasons George V is the best hotel I've ever stayed in.*

I might be biased, of course. When my girlfriend and I arrived to check into the Four Seasons George V a few years ago, something strange happened. Our bags were whisked away at the reception desk, and a young lady led us to one side and into the elevator. We zoomed up to one of the top floors, and when the doors parted there were two people to greet us. We'd been upgraded, I was starting to see, and were led down a sumptuously-decorated corridor to our room. Or rather, our suite.

'We've put you in the Honeymoon Suite,' the young lady said, and though we weren't on our honeymoon – we weren't even engaged – we were not about to argue. She gave us a tour, which involved walking about half a mile around the vast living room and bedroom, and then out onto one of the two balconies. I'd never seen a room like it. Two balconies, one on either side, and one of them with perfect views across Paris rooftops to the Eiffel Tower.

'This is one of our best suites,' said the young woman. 'The only one that's better is the Presidential Suite, over there.' We gazed across to the balcony of the Presidential Suite, which seemed to be empty. We had the rooftops to ourselves. We also had a half-bottle of wine, which we opened and sipped in the late afternoon Paris sunlight, looking at that unforgettable view of the Eiffel Tower.

Being upgraded like that is one of the occasional perks of the travel writer's life. They don't happen that often, believe me, but when they do, they're appreciated and enjoyed. We certainly intended to enjoy this one. We were only there one night, but we made the most of it. We didn't leave the room between checking in one afternoon, and checking out at one minute to noon the next morning. And by the time we checked out, we were engaged. Is the Four Seasons George V the best hotel in the world? You bet!

*source : http://www.suite101.com/blog/mgerrard/george_v_paris_worlds_best_hotel*


----------



## MiKu214 (Jan 21, 2009)

Woah. That doesn't even look like a hotel. It looks like someone's house.


----------



## TijucaRio (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, I've never been to Burj Al Arab, but I think this is the best hotel I've ever seen, by pics...


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

*Taj Lake Palace* looks quite interesting


----------



## Aceventura (May 6, 2007)

*Trip Advisor 2009 Traveler's Choice Top 10 Best Luxury Hotels:*



> 1. Aria Hotel
> Prague, Czech Republic
> 2. Layana Resort and Spa
> Ko Lanta, Thailand
> ...


http://cdn.tripadvisor.com/pdfs/tca/TravelersChoiceAwards2009.pdf

*Travel and Leisure Top Hotels 2009:*



> 1. Singita Sabi Sand; Kruger National Park Area, South Africa
> 2. Oberoi Rajvilas; Jaipur, India
> 3. Fairmont Mara Safari Club; Masai Mara, Kenya
> 4. Oberoi Udaivilas; Udaipur, India
> 5. Triple Creek Ranch; Darby, Montana


http://www.travelandleisure.com/slideshows/top-25-tl500-2009

*Conde Nast Traveller 2009 Gold List:*



> Best Ambiance/Design: EVASON ANA MANDARA & SIX SENSES SPA, NHA TRANG, VIETNAM
> Best Facilities: THE GLENEAGLES HOTEL, PERTHSHIRE
> Best Food: LE BRAS, FRANCE
> Best Location: DEVI GARH, RAJASTHAN, INDIA
> ...


http://www.concierge.com/tools/travelawards/goldlist/2009/hotels/10638?id=10638&lastUrl=/tools/travelawards/goldlist/2009/regions/asia/thailand/&label=Thailand+hotels
http://www.cntraveller.com/GoldList/2009/

*Mobile Travel Guide Five Star Hotels 2009 for U.S./Hong Kong/Macau:*

http://stars.mobilinternationalratings.com/stars/content.cfm?content=info&selPropType=hotels&stars=5


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

yep. thats the one from the james bond film 'octopussy'. that one aint bad at all if I recall correctly. :cheers:



Singidunum said:


> *Taj Lake Palace* looks quite interesting


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Put more pics of best hotels around the world, please!


----------



## rossie1977 (Jul 17, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Probably some very small 15 room hotel hardly anyone has heard of before. You're just not going to get pampered, privacy, and space when you start getting into hotel with 100 rooms or more. I'm sure management would beg to differ, but I want an intimate boutique hotel when seeking luxury.


peoples opinion of "best" differs greatly, small boutique hotel e.g. don't offer 20 different types of restaurants, bars, shopping malls, 10 acres of pools, tennis courts, their own golf courses etc etc


----------



## ELLIN (Feb 19, 2007)

Giorgio said:


> For me it is Grande Bretagne in Athens.


I agree...*Grande Bretagne* is amazing hotel..and i prefer it from the gigantic lux resorts as it is not prokat or fake but is a historic palace hotel itself....


*Grande Bretagne Hotel, Athens, Greece.
*












































































































www.grandebretagne.gr


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*The top two (Bellagio, Venetian) are in Las Vegas, Nevada, USA.*


----------



## rossie1977 (Jul 17, 2007)

PanaManiac said:


> *The top two (Bellagio, Venetian) are in Las Vegas, Nevada, USA.*


the best casino resort imo and many others in vegas is the wynn, its new tower "encore" ups the standard in vegas even more. wynn is a newer, nicer version of his older hotel bellagio (which he sold to mgm)


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

rossie1977 said:


> the best casino resort imo and many others in vegas is the wynn, its new tower "encore" ups the standard in vegas even more. wynn is a newer, nicer version of his older hotel bellagio (which he sold to mgm)


*It takes Vegas to top Vegas...*


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Best hotels i have stayed in are the Oberoi Amar villas with a balcony view of Taj Mahal (and very little view of Agra thankfully). Intercontinental Hong Kong which had amazing view of harbour. Intercontinental Sydney had amazing view of harbour from club level and pool. Traders hotel Kuala lumpur had a great view of Petronas Towers.


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Sofitel SO, Singapore*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Taj Lake Palace, Udaipur, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*ITC Grand Bharat, A Luxury Collection Retreat, Gurgaon, Haryana, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Amanemu, Shima, Japan*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Oberoi Rajvilas, Jaipur, Rajasthan, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Oberoi Amarvilas, Agra, Uttar Pradesh, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Khyber Himalayan Resort & Spa, Gulmarg, Jammu and Kashmir, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Amandari, Bali*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Four Seasons Hotel Shanghai Pudong*









http://pix4.agoda.net/hotelimages/428/428322/428322_14062309080019969323.jpg?s=800x











http://www.wilsonassociates.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Lobby-waiting-area-960x600.jpg









http://www.roomcritic.com/hotel-resort-reviews/asia/china/shanghai/four-seasons-hotel-shanghai-pudong/rooms/img/four-seasons-pudong-junior-suite.jpg









http://cdn-da.destinasian.com/travel/wp-content/uploads/Four-Seasons-Pudong-Shanghai1.jpg









https://static1.squarespace.com/static/549d41a3e4b003c6ce131926/t/56f8037b62cd94e6153de8c1/1484937195325/









https://everplaces.com/users/b518538a69d447a7b1cab0fa5480e7fb/places/b994b9449112411da70d7ff910faf6e7/images/299c9f122ea24ca38408f8f2e8556c1a.jpg









https://static1.squarespace.com/static/549d41a3e4b003c6ce131926/t/56f804b50bb4eb84d60f058c/1484937315820/


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Qualia Resort, Whitesundays Islands, Queensland, Australia*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Aman Tokyo*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Upper House, Hong Kong*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Hotel Eclat, Beijing, China*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Opposite house, Beijing*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Peninsula, Hong Kong*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St. Regis, Bangkok*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Taj Exotica resort and spa, Male, Maldives*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Oberoi Udaivilas, Udaipur*









http://tabit.jp/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/324d2001602dca51e8caab6d29f90ec1.jpg









https://cdn.kiwicollection.com/media/property/PR002911/xl/002911-11-extarior-view-from-lake-pihola.jpg









https://cdn.kiwicollection.com/media/property/PR002911/xl/002911-06-private-pool-night.jpg









https://static-ssl.businessinsider.com/image/523c7431eab8eaae2fcb58c0-960-720/theres-also-intricate-geometric-tilework.jpg









http://d2hefupdfyb9tn.cloudfront.net/public/data/hotels/large/The_Oberoi_Udaivilas_Udaipur_Room99.jpg









http://s-ec.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1024x768/488/48813071.jpg









http://luxurylaunches.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Private-Swimming-Pool-The-Kohinoor-Suite-The-Oberoi-Udaivilas-Udaipur-1050x700.jpg


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Oberoi Cecil, Shimla, India*









http://s-ec.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1024x768/491/49117798.jpg









http://www.indovacation.net/images/The-oberoi-cecil-hotel-shimla4.jpg









http://t-ec.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1024x768/491/49117803.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2247/1504676963_7b1c8790dc_b.jpg









http://g.otcdn.com/imglib/hotelfotos/8/101/hotel-the-oberoi-cecil-shimla-060.jpg









https://pix0.agoda.net/hotelImages/519/5192/5192_15061719210029829447.jpg?s=1024x768


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Park Hyatt Paris Vendome*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Peninsula Paris*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Peninsula Manila*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Peninsula Tokyo*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Peninsula Bangkok*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Peninsula New York*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St.Regis, New York*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Hôtel Ritz Paris*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Ritz hotel, London*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Umaid Bhavan Palace-A Taj hotel, Jodhpur, Rajasthan, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Pierre-A Taj hotel, New York*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Taj Boston*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*St. James' Court-A Taj Hotel, London*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Taj 51 Buckingham Gates, London*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Oberoi Sukhvilas Resort & Spa, Chandigarh, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Oberoi Grand, Kolkata*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Taj Cape Town*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Oberoi, Mauritius*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*28 Kothi, Jaipur, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Taj Palace, New Delhi*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Taj West End, Bengaluru, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Peninsula Beverly Hills, Los Angeles*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Peninsula Beijing*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Park Hyatt Hyderabad, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Park Hyatt Maldives Hadahaa*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Four Seasons Resort Maldives at Landaa Giraavaru*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Four Seasons hotel, Mumbai, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St. Regis Lhasa resort, Lhasa, China*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St. Regis Atlanta*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Amangiri, Canyon Point, Utah, USA*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@hussainthegreat:
Interesting, very nice photos but i dont see any credits/sources on them. Please post those as well, with photos...


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Amangani, Jackson hole, Wyoming, USA *









https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=imgres&cd=&ved=0ahUKEwiljd6O0p_VAhXGG5QKHesjAyMQjxwIAw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.familyvacationcritic.com%2Famangani%2Fhtl%2F&psig=AFQjCNGN12ry6OOXl_aOllw8KHIvPdtJrA&ust=1500907454497886









http://www.luxuryhotelexperts.com/property.php?hotel_ID=4









http://www.cntraveler.com/hotels/united-states/jackson/amangani--jackson-hole









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/amangani









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/amangani









https://www.aman.com/resorts/amangani/dining-experience









https://www.aman.com/resorts/amangani/suites


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Amanjena, Marrakesh, Morocco *









https://in.pinterest.com/pin/18155204717518112/









http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/africa/morocco/marrakech/hotels/amanjena-hotel/









http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/africa/morocco/marrakech/hotels/amanjena-hotel/









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/amanjena-resort









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/amanjena-resort









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/amanjena-resort


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Amantaka, Luang Prabang, Laos*









http://hotelsandstyle.com/hotel/amantaka/









https://www.aman.com/resorts/amantaka/suites/amantaka-pool-suite









https://www.visualitineraries.com/VisitPoint.asp?location=1619&title=Amantaka









https://www.scottdunn.com/luxury-holidays/asia/far-east/laos/luang-prabang/amantaka









https://www.originaltravel.co.uk/far-east/laos/amantaka


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Chedi Muscat-A GHM Hotel, Muscat, Oman*









https://ms.hotels.com/ho211947/the-chedi-muscat-muscat-oman/









http://www.kuoni.co.uk/oman/muscat/hotels/the-chedi-muscat









https://www.agoda.com/the-chedi-muscat/hotel/muscat-om.html?cid=-145









http://www.ihavenotbeenthere.com/Oman/Hotel/The-Chedi-Muscat.html









https://www.hotelscombined.com/Hotel/The_Chedi_Muscat.htm


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Taj Campton Place, San Francisco*









https://www.expedia.co.in/San-Francisco-Hotels-Taj-Campton-Place.h23383.Hotel-Information









https://www.expedia.co.in/San-Francisco-Hotels-Taj-Campton-Place.h23383.Hotel-Information









http://www.northamerica.tata.com/company/ProfilePage/Taj-Campton-Place









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/campton-place-taj.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-us-camptonNplaceNtaj-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.oyster.com/san-francisco/hotels/taj-campton-place/


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Four Seasons Hotel Istanbul At The Bosphorus*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/tr/four-seasons-istanbul-at-the-bosphorus.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-tr-fourNseasonsNistanbulNatNtheNbosphorus-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









http://theluxtraveller.com/top-4-heritage-hotels-istanbul/









http://hotelsandstyle.com/hotel/four-seasons-hotel-istanbul-at-the-bosphorus/









http://www.theguideistanbul.com/location/spa-four-seasons-hotel-istanbul-bosphorus









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/four-seasons-bosphorus









https://www.booking.com/hotel/tr/four-seasons-istanbul-at-the-bosphorus.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-tr-fourNseasonsNistanbulNatNtheNbosphorus-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Mandarin Oriental, Las Vegas*









http://www.vegashighriseworld.com/las_vegas_high_rise_condos/










https://www.ca.kayak.com/Las-Vegas-Hotels-Mandarin-Oriental-Las-Vegas.315055.ksp









https://www.oyster.com/las-vegas/hotels/mandarin-oriental-las-vegas/









http://www.zanda.com/items/places/36030940000099/mandarin-bar-las-vegas









http://www.my-berlin-fashion.com/2016/08/travel-mandarin-oriental-las-vegas.html









http://www.olielo.com/hotel-review/mandarin-oriental-las-vegas-presidential-suite-emperor/









http://www.luxuryhotelexperts.com/property.php?hotel_ID=912


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Mandarin Oriental, Hong Kong*









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/mandarin-oriental-hong-kong









http://j3tourshongkong.com/blog/2013/4/27/hotel-room-booking-sites-to-get-the-hong-kong-hotel-of-your-dreams









[URL="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandarin_Oriental,_Hong_Kong"]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandarin_Oriental,_Hong_Kong[/URL]









https://www.oyster.com/hong-kong/hotels/mandarin-oriental-hong-kong/









https://www.mandarinoriental.com/hong-kong/victoria-harbour/luxury-hotel/accommodations/suites/premium/macau-suite









https://www.hotelplanner.com/Hotels/28474/Reservations-Mandarin-Oriental-Hong-Kong-Hong-Kong-5-Connnaught-Rd-


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Four Seasons Hotel, Jakarta, Indonesia*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/id/four-seasons-jakarta-jakarta.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-id-fourNseasonsNjakartaNjakarta-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/id/four-seasons-jakarta-jakarta.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-id-fourNseasonsNjakartaNjakarta-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.expedia.co.in/Jakarta-Hotels-Four-Seasons-Hotel-Jakarta.h15447022.Hotel-Information?rfrr=Redirect.From.www.expedia.com%2FJakarta-Hotels-Four-Seasons-Hotel-Jakarta.h15447022.Hotel-Information









https://s-ec.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1024x768/925/92598477.jpg









http://thehoneycombers.com/jakarta/new-restaurants-four-seasons-hotel-jakarta-four-exciting-dining-spots-jakartas-discerning-gourmands/










http://www.lifestyleasia.com/479180/the-all-suites-four-seasons-hotel-jakarta-debuts-2/









https://www.expedia.co.in/Jakarta-Hotels-Four-Seasons-Hotel-Jakarta.h15447022.Hotel-Information?rfrr=Redirect.From.www.expedia.com%2FJakarta-Hotels-Four-Seasons-Hotel-Jakarta.h15447022.Hotel-Information


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Four Seasons Hotel, Hong Kong*









http://j3tourshongkong.com/blog/2013/8/4/the-oh-so-cool-and-elegant-four-seasons-hotel-in-hong-kong









https://www.agoda.com/four-seasons-hotel-hong-kong/hotel/hong-kong-hk.html?cid=-145









http://j3tourshongkong.com/blog/2013/8/4/the-oh-so-cool-and-elegant-four-seasons-hotel-in-hong-kong









https://www.oyster.com/hong-kong/hotels/four-seasons-hotel-hong-kong/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/hk/four-seasons-hong-kong.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-hk-fourNseasonsNhongNkong-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/hk/four-seasons-hong-kong.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-hk-fourNseasonsNhongNkong-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Amanyara, Turks & Caicos Islands*









https://www.aman.com/resorts/amanyara/villas









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/amanyara









http://theaddressmagazine.com/2012/02/a-timeless-masterpiece/









https://www.aman.com/resorts/amanyara/pavilions









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/amanyara









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/amanyara


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Amanpuri, Phuket*









https://theluxurytravelexpert.com/2016/07/06/review-amanpuri/









http://www.phuket.com/amanpuri/









https://www.aman.com/resorts/amanpuri/villas









https://www.aman.com/resorts/amanpuri/villas









http://www.healthandfitnesstravel.com.au/destinations/asia/thailand/amanpuri/









http://www.cntraveler.com/hotels/thailand/choeng-thale/amanpuri--phuket


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Amanruya, Bodrum, Turkey*









http://theluxtraveller.com/amanruya-turkey/









http://www.travelplusstyle.com/hotels/amanruya









http://absolutetravel.com/preferred-properties-luxury-hotels/middle-east/turkey/amanruya/









http://www.travelplusstyle.com/hotels/amanruya









https://www.aman.com/resorts/amanruya/cottages/pool-terrace-cottage-garden-view


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Anantara Peace Haven Tangalle Resort, Tangalle, Sri Lanka*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/lk/anantara-tangalle-peace-haven-resort-amp-spa.html









https://hautegrandeur.com/hotels/hotel/anantara-peace-haven-tangalle-resort/









http://bizenglish.adaderana.lk/anantara-peace-haven-tangalle-resort-honoured-with-multiple-tripadvisor-travellers-choice-awards/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/lk/anantara-tangalle-peace-haven-resort-amp-spa.html









https://in.hotels.com/ho527692/anantara-peace-haven-tangalle-resort-tangalle-sri-lanka/


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Cape Weligama, Weligama, Sri Lanka*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/lk/cape-weligama.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/lk/cape-weligama.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/lk/cape-weligama.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/lk/cape-weligama.html









http://www.timetravelturtle.com/2015/01/cape-weligama-sri-lanka-review/









https://www.ampersandtravel.com/sri-lanka/hotels/cape-weligama/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/lk/cape-weligama.html


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Anantara Veli Maldives Resort*









https://www.maldives.com/anantara-veli-resort-spa/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mv/anantara-veli-maldives.html









https://www.expedia.co.in/Maldives-Hotels-Anantara-Veli-Maldives-Resort.h1486735.Hotel-Information









https://www.ebookers.com/Maldives-Hotels-Anantara-Veli-Maldives-Resort.h1486735.Hotel-Information









https://www.overwaterbungalows.net/anantara-veli-resort-spa-maldives


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Ritz-Carlton New York, Central Park*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dickjohnson/6031993493









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/the-ritz-carlton-new-york-central-park.en-gb.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/the-ritz-carlton-new-york-central-park.en-gb.html









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/the-ritz-carlton-new-york-central-park









https://www.oyster.com/new-york-city/hotels/the-ritz-carlton-new-york-central-park/


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Ritz-Carlton, Vienna*









http://www.luxuryblackbook.com/afternoon-tea-at-the-ritz-carlton-vienna/









https://www.amoma.com/hotel-the-ritz-carlton-vienna-390221/en









http://www.rivercruiseadvisor.com/2013/01/the-ritz-carlton-vienna-austria/









http://pierreblake.com/the-ritz-carlton-hotel-review-vienna-austria/









https://www.wien.info/en/vienna-for/luxurious-vienna/day-spa









http://hotelsandstyle.com/hotel/the-ritz-carlton-vienna/









http://pierreblake.com/the-ritz-carlton-hotel-review-vienna-austria/


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Hotel President Wilson, A Luxury Collection hotel, Geneva, Switzerland*









http://www.hotelpresidentwilson.com/en/outdoor-pool/2020289









http://www.hotelpresidentwilson.com/en/contact/1677797









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/hotel-president-wilson









http://fluxmag.com/travel/hotel-president-wilson%E2%80%99s-royal-penthouse-suite-geneva/









http://www.ibtimes.co.in/worlds-most-expensive-hotel-suite-photos-276935


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*ITC Grand Chola , A Luxury Collection hotel, Chennai, India*









https://www.yatra.com/hotels/hotels-in-chennai/itc-grand-chola-chennai









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/itc-grand-chola.en-gb.html









https://www.yatra.com/hotels/hotels-in-chennai/itc-grand-chola-chennai









http://www.findmystay.com/chennai-hotels/5-star/itc-grand-chola/2397.html









https://www.ixigo.com/itc-grand-chola-chennai-hotel-chennai-india-hid-515349









https://www.yatra.com/hotels/hotels-in-chennai/itc-grand-chola-chennai


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*COMO Parrot Cay, Turks & Caicos*









http://www.tlportfolio.com/en/client/parrot-cay-by-como/









http://www.comohotels.com/parrotcay









https://www.oyster.com/turks-and-caicos/hotels/como-parrot-cay/









https://www.venuereport.com/venue/parrot-cay-by-como/









https://www.oyster.com/turks-and-caicos/hotels/como-parrot-cay/









http://www.cntraveler.com/hotels/turks-and-caicos-islands/providenciales/parrot-cay--turks---caicos









http://www.cntraveler.com/hotels/turks-and-caicos-islands/providenciales/parrot-cay--turks---caicos


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Grace Santorini, Greece*










https://www.booking.com/hotel/gr/santorini-grace.en-gb.html









https://santorinidave.com/grace-santorini-hotel









https://santorinidave.com/grace-santorini-hotel









http://www.gracehotels.com/santorini/grace-santorini-gallery/









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/grace-santorini









https://www.blacktomato.com/us/destinations/greece/grace-santorini-luxury-hotel-greece/









https://www.classic-collection.co.uk/hotels/greece/santorini/imerovigli/grace-santorini









https://santorinidave.com/grace-santorini-hotel


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Katikies Hotel, Oia, Santorini, Greece*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/gr/katikies.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-gr-katikies-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=ca74b02009418a10be9bf68b3302d351;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.katikies.com/katikiessantorini/the-hotel









https://homeadore.com/2013/06/12/katikies-hotel-santorini-greece/









http://hiconsumption.com/2014/06/katikies-hotel-in-santorini-greece/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/gr/katikies.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-gr-katikies-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=ca74b02009418a10be9bf68b3302d351;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.jetsetter.com/hotels/santorini/greece/2778/katikies-hotel


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Leela Palace New Delhi*









https://www.tourmyindia.com/luxury-hotels/leela-palace-delhi.html









https://www.ixigo.com/the-leela-palace-new-delhi-hotel-new-delhi-india-hid-310535?tab=details









https://www.indianholiday.com/hotels/the-leela-palace-chanakyapuri.html









https://www.businesstraveller.com/leela-palace-new-delhi-rooftop-swimming-pool/









https://www.expedia.co.in/New-Delhi-Hotels-The-Leela-Palace-New-Delhi.h3851663.Hotel-Information









http://blog.indianluxurytrains.com/2013/11/most-lavish-suites-in-best-luxury-hotels-in-india.html









https://www.theleela.com/en_us/hotels-in-delhi/the-leela-palace-hotel-new-delhi/rooms-and-suites/









https://www.theleela.com/en_us/hotels-in-delhi/the-leela-palace-hotel-new-delhi/rooms-and-suites/


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Leela Palace Bengaluru, India*









http://www.mybudgettrip.com/the-leela-palace-kempinski-bangalore.html









http://www.travelweekly.com/Hotels/Bangalore-India/The-Leela-Palace-Bangalore/Images-p4504483









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-leela-palace-bangalore.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNleelaNpalaceNbangalore-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=ca74b02009418a10be9bf68b3302d351;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.theleela.com/en_us/hotels-in-bengaluru/the-leela-palace-hotel-bengaluru/rooms-and-suites/









https://www.theleela.com/en_us/hotels-in-bengaluru/the-leela-palace-hotel-bengaluru/rooms-and-suites/


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Four Seasons Hotel George V, Paris*









http://www.thegourmetreview.com/dine/holiday-magic-four-seasons-hotelgeorge-v-paris/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/fr/four-seasons-george-v-paris.html









http://www.bestourism.com/items/di/175?title=Hotel-Four-Seasons-George-V-in-Paris-France&b=24









http://www.luxuryhotelexperts.com/property.php?hotel_ID=48









http://fabulous100.com/venue/four-seasons-hotel-george-v-paris/









http://www.hotelinstyle.com/d/luxury-hotels/france/paris/four-seasons-hotel-paris-george-paris/


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Hotel Plaza Athénée, Paris, France*









https://luxuryhotelawards.com/hotel-experience-review-a-night-at-the-plaza-athenee-paris/









https://www.oyster.com/paris/hotels/hotel-plaza-athenee/









https://www.oyster.com/paris/hotels/hotel-plaza-athenee/









https://www.oyster.com/paris/hotels/hotel-plaza-athenee/









http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/real-estate/paris-expensive-hotel-suite-article-1.1172275









https://www.dorchestercollection.com/en/paris/hotel-plaza-athenee/suites-rooms/


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Bulgari hotel, London*









https://www.pinterest.com/pin/114841859220502851/









https://travelsort.com/blog/review-rivea-at-bulgari-london-hotel









http://www.annelibush.com/pure-flow-at-the-bulgari-hotel-london/









http://www.londontown.com/London/Bulgari-Hotel-London









https://www.hotelplanner.com/Hotels/162589/Reservations-Bulgari-Hotel-London-London-171-Knightsbridge-SW71DW









https://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/bulgari-hotels.en-gb.html


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Bulgari Resort Bali*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/id/bulgari-hotels-resorts-bali.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-id-bulgariNhotelsNresortsNbali-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=cfddf45db130f0f76f44b789520883b0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/id/bulgari-hotels-resorts-bali.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-id-bulgariNhotelsNresortsNbali-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=cfddf45db130f0f76f44b789520883b0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.hotel.com.au/uluwatu/bulgari-hotels-and-resorts-bali.htm









http://luxurylaunches.com/hotels_and_resorts/suite-of-the-week-the-breathtaking-ocean-cliff-villa-at-bulgari-resort-bali.php









http://www.fourhundredmediagroup.com/bulgari-resort-bali/









https://www.hotelscombined.com/Hotel/Bulgari_Resort_Bali.htm


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Anantara Uluwatu Bali Resort*









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/anantara-uluwatu-resort-spa-bali









https://www.oyster.com/bali/hotels/anantara-bali-uluwatu-resort-and-spa-bali/









https://www.agoda.com/anantara-uluwatu-bali-resort/hotel/bali-id.html?cid=-145









http://www.designrulz.com/design/2016/07/anantara-uluwatu-bali-resort/









https://www.travelocity.ca/Bali-Hotels-Anantara-Uluwatu-Bali-Resort.h4408051.Hotel-Information


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Shangri-La Bosphorus, Istanbul, Turkey*









https://www.agoda.com/shangri-la-bosphorus-hotel/hotel/istanbul-tr.html?cid=-145









https://in.hotels.com/ho434083/shangri-la-bosphorus-istanbul-istanbul-turkey/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/tr/shangri-la-bosphorus-istanbul.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-tr-shangriNlaNbosphorusNistanbul-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=cfddf45db130f0f76f44b789520883b0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.businessdestinations.com/relax/hotels/the-shangri-la-bosphorus-istanbul-is-a-modern-oasis/









http://www.shangri-la.com/mobile/istanbul/shangrila/rooms-suites/









http://shangri-la-bosphorus-istanbul-hotel.booked.net/


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Shangri-La's Villingili Resort & Spa, Maldives*









http://www.tropicaldestinationmaldives.com/resortDetail.php?idResort=92









http://www.maldivesholidaytour.com/2015/02/shangri-las-villingili-resort-spa.html









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/shangri-la-s-villingili-resort-and-spa-maldives









http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/asia/maldives/hotels/shangri-las-villingili-resort-and-spa/









http://letsgomaldives.com/destination/shangri-las-villingili-resort-spa-maldives/









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/shangri-la-s-villingili-resort-and-spa-maldives


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Four Seasons Safari Lodge Serengeti, Tanzania*









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/four-seasons-safari-lodge-serengeti









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/four-seasons-safari-lodge-serengeti









https://www.booking.com/hotel/tz/four-seasons-safari-lodge-serengeti.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-tz-fourNseasonsNsafariNlodgeNserengeti-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=cfddf45db130f0f76f44b789520883b0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/four-seasons-safari-lodge-serengeti


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Four Seasons Tented Camp Golden Triangle, Chang Rai, Thailand*









http://www.luxuryhotelexperts.com/property.php?hotel_ID=83









http://www.luxurydreamhotels.com/en/hotels/Four_Seasons_Tented_Camp_Golden_Triangle_.html









http://www.cntraveler.com/hotels/thailand/chiang-rai/four-seasons-tented-camp-golden-triangle--chiang-rai









https://theroadlestraveled.com/travel-tag-four-seasons-tented-camp-golden-triangle-plus-chiang-mai/









https://www.pinterest.com/pin/84161086762408799/


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Mandarin Oriental, Munich*









http://www.hotelroomsearch.net/germany/mandarin-oriental-munich









http://www.cntraveler.com/hotels/germany/munich/mandarin-oriental--munich









https://theluxurytravelexpert.com/2015/07/01/mandarin-oriental-munich/









https://www.mandarinoriental.com/munich/altstadt/luxury-hotel/accommodations/suites/corner-suite









https://www.jetsetter.com/hotels/munich/germany/2889/mandarin-oriental-munchen


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Shangri-La Hotel, Paris*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/fr/shangri-la-paris.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-fr-shangriNlaNparis-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=cfddf45db130f0f76f44b789520883b0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









http://cheriecity.co.uk/2013/12/09/a-luxury-stay-at-shangri-la-paris/









http://www.shangri-la.com/paris/shangrila/about/









http://www.shangri-la.com/paris/shangrila/dining/bars-lounges/le-bar/









https://theculturetrip.com/europe/france/paris/articles/7-rooftop-restaurants-in-paris-to-enjoy-the-view/









http://www.shangri-la.com/paris/shangrila/rooms-suites/









http://www.shangri-la.com/paris/shangrila/rooms-suites/


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Shangri-La's Rasa Ria Resort & Spa, Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/shangri-la-s-rasa-ria-resort.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-shangriNlaNsNrasaNriaNresort-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=cfddf45db130f0f76f44b789520883b0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









http://www.sabah-golf.com/









https://www.expedia.co.in/Kota-Kinabalu-Hotels-Shangri-Las-Rasa-Ria-Resort-Spa.h48661.Hotel-Information









http://www.mumonthemove.com/hotel-review-shangri-la-rasa-ria-kota-kinabalu/









http://www.jasmineholidays.co.uk/hotels/shangri-la-rasa-ria









http://www.voyagertraveldirect.co.uk/holiday-shangri-la-rasa-ria-malaysia/









http://www.malaysia-hotels.net/rasariakk/rooms-ocean.htm


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St. Regis, Abu Dhabi, UAE*









http://www.feminame.com/st-regis-abu-dhabi/









https://thepointsguy.com/2015/07/hotel-review-st-regis-abu-dhabi/









https://www.oyster.com/abu-dhabi/hotels/the-st-regis-abu-dhabi/









http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/travel_news/article-3049121/Inside-world-s-highest-suspended-hotel-suite-St-Regis-Abu-Dhabi.html









http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/article-2637323/Joined-two-towers-skybridge-worlds-highest-suspended-hotel-suite-opens-St-Regis-Abu-Dhabi-just-one-night-costs-16-000.html


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St.Regis, Dubai*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-dubai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-ae-theNstNregisNdubai-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-dubai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-ae-theNstNregisNdubai-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









http://www.timeoutdubai.com/hotels/details/18336-the-st-regis-dubai









http://www.hoteliermiddleeast.com/26326-largest-suite-opens-at-st-regis-dubai/









http://www.dotwnews.com/suite-dreams/the-st-regis-dubai-unveils-the-sir-winston-churchill-suite


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*COMO Shambhala Estate, Bali*









https://www.expedia.com.au/Bali-Hotels-COMO-Shambhala-Estate.h4829582.Hotel-Information









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/como-shambhala-estate









https://healinghotelsoftheworld.com/hotels/como-shambhala-estate-spa-bali/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/id/como-shambhala-estate.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-id-comoNshambhalaNestate-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









http://www.travelplusstyle.com/hotels/como-shambhala-estate-ubud


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Amanjiwo, Jawa Tengah, Indonesia*









http://deluxe-escapes.com/amanjiwo-java-indonesia/









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/amanjiwo









https://www.scottdunn.com/luxury-holidays/asia/far-east/indonesia/java/amanjiwo









http://www.benjapol.com/amanjiwo.htm









http://www.benjapol.com/amanjiwo.htm


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Amanpulo, Palawan, Philippines*









http://destinationdeluxe.com/amanpulo/









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/amanpulo









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/amanpulo









https://www.originaldiving.com/far-east/philippines/amanpulo









http://www.luxuryhotelexperts.com/property.php?hotel_ID=10









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/amanpulo


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Aman Venice, Italy*









http://luxurylaunches.com/hotels_and_resorts/suite-of-the-week-the-sansovino-stanza-suite-at-the-aman-canal-grande-venice-italy.php









https://www.venuereport.com/venue/aman-venice-hotel/









https://ms.hotels.com/ho233762304/aman-venice-venice-italy/









http://www.travelplusstyle.com/magazine/amanresorts-to-open-aman-canal-grande-venice


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Shangri-La Hotel, Sydney*









https://www.emporis.com/images/details/433037/exterior-west-facade-view-from-observatory-park









https://www.emporis.com/buildings/108181/shangri-la-hotel-sydney-australia









https://travelsort.com/blog/review-shangri-la-sydney-and-horizon-club









http://www.swaindestinations.com/australia/lodging-details/565/shangri-la-hote-sydney









http://site.stackstudio.com.au/Altitude-Restaurant-Refurbishment-Shangri-La-Hotel-Sydney









https://www.booking.com/hotel/au/shangrila-sydney.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-au-shangrilaNsydney-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/au/shangrila-sydney.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-au-shangrilaNsydney-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Shangri-La Hotel, Bengaluru*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/shangri-la-bengaluru.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-shangriNlaNbengaluru-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









http://www.shangri-la.com/mobile/bengaluru/shangrila/dining/bars-lounges/lobby-lounge/?image=1









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/shangri-la-bengaluru.en-gb.html









https://blog.eventshigh.com/2015/11/30/18th-floor-is-now-open-to-delectable-cuisine-at-shangri-la-in-bangalore/









https://www.expedia.co.in/Bengaluru-Hotels-Shangri-La-Hotel-Bengaluru.h12246261.Hotel-Information









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/shangri-la-bengaluru.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-shangriNlaNbengaluru-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Oberoi Beach Resort Al Zorah, Ajman, UAE*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-oberoi-beach-resort.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-ae-theNoberoiNbeachNresort-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









http://www.hoteliermiddleeast.com/30572-first-look-the-oberoi-beach-resort-al-zorah/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-oberoi-beach-resort.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-ae-theNoberoiNbeachNresort-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









http://www.joesdaily.com/travel/luxurious-oberoi-beach-resort-al-zorah-is-now-open/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-oberoi-beach-resort.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-ae-theNoberoiNbeachNresort-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-oberoi-beach-resort.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-ae-theNoberoiNbeachNresort-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-oberoi-beach-resort.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-ae-theNoberoiNbeachNresort-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Ritz-Carlton Shanghai Pudong*









https://www.agoda.com/the-ritz-carlton-shanghai-pudong/hotel/shanghai-cn.html?cid=-145









https://www.jetsetter.com/hotels/china/china/4090/the-ritz-carlton-shanghai-pudong









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/the-ritz-carlton-shanghai-pudong









http://www.priceline.com/the-ritz-carlton-shanghai-pudong-shanghai-shanghai-1659909-hd.hotel-reviews-hotel-guides









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/the-ritz-carlton-shanghai-pudong









http://www.joutrip.com/the-ritz-carlton-shanghai-pudong-h61









https://theroadlestraveled.com/travel-tag-the-ritz-carlton-shanghai-pudong/


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Four Seasons Resort Langkawi, Malaysia*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/four-seasons-resort-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-fourNseasonsNresortNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/four-seasons-resort-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-fourNseasonsNresortNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/four-seasons-resort-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-fourNseasonsNresortNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/four-seasons-resort-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-fourNseasonsNresortNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/four-seasons-resort-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-fourNseasonsNresortNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/four-seasons-resort-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-fourNseasonsNresortNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St.Regis, Langkawi, Malaysia*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-st-regis-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNstNregisNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-st-regis-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNstNregisNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-st-regis-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNstNregisNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-st-regis-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNstNregisNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-st-regis-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNstNregisNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-st-regis-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNstNregisNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St. Regis Rome*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/stregisgrandroma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-stregisgrandroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/stregisgrandroma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-stregisgrandroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/stregisgrandroma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-stregisgrandroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/stregisgrandroma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-stregisgrandroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/stregisgrandroma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-stregisgrandroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/stregisgrandroma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-stregisgrandroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/stregisgrandroma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-stregisgrandroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/stregisgrandroma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-stregisgrandroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/stregisgrandroma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-stregisgrandroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Hotel Eden-Dorchester Collection, Rome, Italy*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/eden-roma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-edenNroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.businesstraveller.com/accommodation/2016/11/29/dorchester-collections-hotel-eden-rome-reopen/









http://www.americangirlinchelsea.com/travel-an-american-girl-at-the-hotel-eden-rome/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/eden-roma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-edenNroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









http://hg2.com/magazine/rooftops-of-rome-cocktails-in-the-clouds/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/eden-roma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-edenNroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/eden-roma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-edenNroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









http://theluxtraveller.com/hotel-eden-rome/


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Hôtel de Paris Monte-Carlo, Monaco*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mc/ha-tel-de-paris.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mc-haNtelNdeNparis-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









http://www.hotels2see.com/hotel-de-paris-5-star-luxury-dream-monte-carlo









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mc/ha-tel-de-paris.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mc-haNtelNdeNparis-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mc/ha-tel-de-paris.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mc-haNtelNdeNparis-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









http://www.hoteldeparismontecarlo.com/luxury-rooms-suites/diamond-suites/suite-garnier/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mc/ha-tel-de-paris.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mc-haNtelNdeNparis-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Andaman-A Luxury Collection Resort, Langkawi, Malaysia*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-andaman-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNandamanNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-andaman-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNandamanNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-andaman-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNandamanNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-andaman-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNandamanNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-andaman-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNandamanNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-andaman-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNandamanNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-andaman-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNandamanNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-andaman-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNandamanNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-andaman-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNandamanNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-andaman-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNandamanNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-andaman-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNandamanNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Mandarin Oriental, Macau*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/mandarin-oriental-macau.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-mandarinNorientalNmacau-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/mandarin-oriental-macau.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-mandarinNorientalNmacau-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/mandarin-oriental-macau.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-mandarinNorientalNmacau-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/mandarin-oriental-macau.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-mandarinNorientalNmacau-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/mandarin-oriental-macau.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-mandarinNorientalNmacau-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/mandarin-oriental-macau.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-mandarinNorientalNmacau-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/mandarin-oriental-macau.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-mandarinNorientalNmacau-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/mandarin-oriental-macau.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-mandarinNorientalNmacau-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/mandarin-oriental-macau.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-mandarinNorientalNmacau-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/mandarin-oriental-macau.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-mandarinNorientalNmacau-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Four Seasons Hotel Macao, Cotai Strip*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/four-seasons-macao-cotai-strip.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-fourNseasonsNmacaoNcotaiNstrip-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/four-seasons-macao-cotai-strip.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-fourNseasonsNmacaoNcotaiNstrip-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/four-seasons-macao-cotai-strip.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-fourNseasonsNmacaoNcotaiNstrip-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/four-seasons-macao-cotai-strip.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-fourNseasonsNmacaoNcotaiNstrip-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/four-seasons-macao-cotai-strip.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-fourNseasonsNmacaoNcotaiNstrip-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/four-seasons-macao-cotai-strip.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-fourNseasonsNmacaoNcotaiNstrip-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/four-seasons-macao-cotai-strip.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-fourNseasonsNmacaoNcotaiNstrip-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/four-seasons-macao-cotai-strip.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-fourNseasonsNmacaoNcotaiNstrip-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/four-seasons-macao-cotai-strip.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-fourNseasonsNmacaoNcotaiNstrip-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/four-seasons-macao-cotai-strip.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-fourNseasonsNmacaoNcotaiNstrip-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St.Regis, Macau*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/the-st-regis-macao-cotai-central.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-theNstNregisNmacaoNcotaiNcentral-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/the-st-regis-macao-cotai-central.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-theNstNregisNmacaoNcotaiNcentral-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/the-st-regis-macao-cotai-central.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-theNstNregisNmacaoNcotaiNcentral-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/the-st-regis-macao-cotai-central.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-theNstNregisNmacaoNcotaiNcentral-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/the-st-regis-macao-cotai-central.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-theNstNregisNmacaoNcotaiNcentral-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/the-st-regis-macao-cotai-central.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-theNstNregisNmacaoNcotaiNcentral-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/the-st-regis-macao-cotai-central.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-theNstNregisNmacaoNcotaiNcentral-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/the-st-regis-macao-cotai-central.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-theNstNregisNmacaoNcotaiNcentral-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/the-st-regis-macao-cotai-central.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-theNstNregisNmacaoNcotaiNcentral-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/the-st-regis-macao-cotai-central.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-theNstNregisNmacaoNcotaiNcentral-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/the-st-regis-macao-cotai-central.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-theNstNregisNmacaoNcotaiNcentral-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/the-st-regis-macao-cotai-central.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-theNstNregisNmacaoNcotaiNcentral-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/the-st-regis-macao-cotai-central.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-theNstNregisNmacaoNcotaiNcentral-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mo/the-st-regis-macao-cotai-central.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mo-theNstNregisNmacaoNcotaiNcentral-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## Haifon (May 7, 2017)

Arjaan By Rotana The Boulevard. Amman, Jordan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos about hotels around the world; this thread will be renamed into: "best hotels around the world" :cheers:


----------



## Roxanne79 (Jul 13, 2018)

One of the best for me was Hyatt Regency Kolkata, India.


----------

